# A Golden and a Beagle?



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Whatever you end up deciding, I don't think you're being selfish, I think you're thinking clearly about what is best for your family and for the dogs too. Even with just one dog and no kids, (but work and school) I am swamped and always feel guilty that I am not giving my doggie enough attention, training, love, etc. Of course, even with one dog, the work is crazy, as you must know. I can't imagine two dogs and three kids. Well, I can barely imagine kids, period, so I'm probably the wrong person to talk. 

When we were looking for a Golden at various rescue agencies, we noticed that so many of them had landed up there because their former owners realized they couldn't handle a dog (or another dog, in some cases) along with their busy lives. 

A second consideration might be how the two dogs will get along. Maybe, they'll be so happy together they'll keep each other company while you are out of the house. Or, maybe they won't really warm up to each other and it will just be double the work. 

Besides, a puppy! Whew - that must have been a ton of work just with Barkley, and now another round?!

It is a hard decision - of course you want to help this poor Beagle.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I would call a beagle rescue group. Ask them about beagles: what's great about them, and how they wind up in rescue (why people surrender them). Who better than a rescue group to help you honestly assess if your home and lifestyle are right for bringing the beagle into your family? 

Good luck!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Beagles bark a lot - constantly. Just an observation of all the ones I've ever been around. I don't think you're selfish to want to think this situation through. It sounds like you have a full plate to me.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> Beagles bark a lot - constantly. Just an observation of all the ones I've ever been around. I don't think you're selfish to want to think this situation through. It sounds like you have a full plate to me.


Our dashchund also barked a lot.....


----------



## Tianna0423 (Mar 21, 2006)

sashac said:


> I can't imagine two dogs and three kids. Well, I can barely imagine kids, period, so I'm probably the wrong person to talk.



You made me laugh with this comment.

Well, let me just tell you that the Beagle is in my home right now, who's name is Cojo. He is adorable. Barkley went nuts when we introduced them, both on a lead. In fact, Barkley is trying to hump him and Cojo is running away from him. Barkley already made him cry twice by putting his weight on him. If he doesn't calm down, we are going to give Cojo to a close friend who is looking for a companion.
The situation with Cojo is a bit sad. He actually had a family but they were moving to another state. My friend found Cojo roaming around the neighborhood. When he took him back to the owner's house, a maid answered and she told him that the owners weren't coming back so see what you can do with him.
As I said before, if Barkley doesn't learn how to treat him soon, Cojo won't be able to stay with us. I feel bad for my daughter who really likes Cojo, especially because he is small and likes her.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I hope it works out for all of you. Cojo hasn't been there long. I'm sure he's insecure and needs some time to adjust. Having a big dog sit on him right now must be nerve-wracking.

Lucky's nine months too...and he met up with the neigbors Lab and intimidated him with his over-play.

Three month old puppy is alot of work. I stay at home and have only two youngsters...and I was ....slightly stressed. I will say though...that it gets easier faster then you imagine...as the puppies grow and learn. Let us know how things go.


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

*My personal (bad) experience with a beagle and a golden...*

My best friend got a beagle pup after I got my golden. Nobody I know can stand her beagle. Granted, they don't train him and he's a spaz, but he beats the heck out of my dog because my dog is too sweet to fight him back since he's so much smaller. This dog howls non-stop, jumps as high as my chest just to bite onto people, nips and bites EVERYTHING, and when he "plays" with my dog he just latches onto my poor boy's face and bites him. He's also ripped a shirt clear off my husband's body by jumping up and biting onto him. I wouldn't bring a child around this dog and I no longer allow him to play with my dog. 

I realize this dog isn't trained properly, but my friends swears he's fine with every dog other than mine. I find it hard to believe since my dog doesn't instigate him, so in the experience I've had I wouldn't mix the two. I think dogs of the same size work best together.

Its sweet to want to rescue this dog but I agree to call a beagle rescue group.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I always thought that if I had to have a small dog, I'd want a beagle. I loved our mini-dashchund, but they are so fragile when it comes to their backs...


----------



## Tianna0423 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just to let you know, we returned Cojo. I finally got a good night sleep last night. Cojo couldn't stand being in a crate. I thought he didn't like being alone so we put Barkley to sleep with him, but the howling and barking didn't stop. I had to tell my husband that I couldn't take it anymore. I actually felt bad for Barkley who was up most nights like me. 
The worst part was putting Cojo in a crate. He would get stiff and start to bark and howl, I actually got scared because his barks make an awkward sound and at one point he almost bit me. Bottom line, Beagles aren't for me. I guess I also didn't want to do the whole training thing again from the beginning. 
This ordeal just made me realize how much I love Barkley and what a great dog he is. If he is going to have a companion it will have to be a Labrador on another Golden.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Tianna0423 said:


> If he is going to have a companion it will have to be a Labrador on another Golden.


Well, it amazes me how many people on here have more than one golden. I grew up with the idea of having a golden and a yellow lab... But the more time I spend with Samson, the more I'm convinced I'll just get another golden at some point....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think it just depends on the dog and there owners...I have a friend who has a beagle , Brandy, yes she barks alot, but she is the sweetest dog...she loves everyone and every animal....but they have spend alot of time with her.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Growing up we always had 2 dogs..... We my husband and I first got married we got a dog and then it just wasnt the same since I had 2 always, so we got another one.... and then another one.... Once went to the rainbow bridge( a year ago 6/13/ so i got another one to make 3 and recently got another one..


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Maggies mom: people around my neighborhood raise eyebrows when I tell them I have three dogs. But you know, I wouldn't mind having another one either!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

In my opinion nothing will beat out a beagle outside of a golden! I adore beagles. They have such a sweet temperment and it's too everyone. They really are not an inside dog, they prefer outside. They are known for there stubborness, especially in house training....although the ones I've owned they were housebroken.

All in all, they really are a beautiful dog but they do need training as any other dog needs. They are very active dogs, they are a hunting breed as our goldens are. I can see your hubbies wanting of too bring it home, they are the sweetest dogs, but I think it best it done jointly and both of you want to take it on, otherwise maybe look to rescue for maybe you can help to find it a forever home where it will get what it needs along with lots of love.

Good luck on your decision, I know it's hard sometimes. You have to do what is right for your family and know what your capable of doing.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> people around my neighborhood raise eyebrows when I tell them I have three dogs. But you know, I wouldn't mind having another one either!


In my house I have a cat and a dog, upstairs my parents have 4 cats. We always get funny looks when we tell people how many pets we have, but they are all so great. The reason we have so many is because one was found as a stray, so small and skinny, we couldn't put him back on the street. He got my cat knocked up about two days before his vet appt. so now we have two of the kittens (9yrs old now)-one was my grandma's cat, we took him after she died. We have another one that I found was being abused by neighbourhood kids so I took her in. And the last one is a cat that my brother had and couldn't keep because of where he was moving to. They couldn't find her a home and they didn't want to send her back to the pound (that is where they got her from). So all in all, our cats are family too and I love the way they all have such different personalities.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Maggies mom: people around my neighborhood raise eyebrows when I tell them I have three dogs. But you know, I wouldn't mind having another one either!


Im sure its the same look I get when I tell them I have 4 dogs....


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Well, it amazes me how many people on here have more than one golden. I grew up with the idea of having a golden and a yellow lab... But the more time I spend with Samson, the more I'm convinced I'll just get another golden at some point....


A Golden and a black Lab make a great pair  The colors contrast nicely :


----------

